# First time carp slayers



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

This weekend I organized a 2 day carp shooting spree. Saturday was incredible with the kids shooting non stop. Sorry not many photos for saturdays event. My cell phone died but here are a few photos i did capture.






















Lol i dont know how one if the boys ended up with spawn all over his back.
 







We very well could have had a fifty fish day.

Monday wasn't so good. It was actually like someone had flipped a switch. I wish it was better because i had so many first timers. However three kids still ended up with fish and i ended up with four.

Little safety meeting
























My daughters second carp.








Zac shot at some moving weeds and accidentally shot this one. 








Jerry Slaughs first carp


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The first year i did this we had about 5 kids and three adults

This year we had 16 kids and 6 adults.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL at that 1st pic.......REALY, That's nut's:!:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool stuff.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Gary Wilson posted the eye pic on Facebook... You're crazy!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a sweet recurve you are sporting robin hood. . I am glad to see you could restring it on your own out there.-oooo-


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

That's some nasty stuff to put in your mouth------Maybe next year I'll come out and try it with the xbow.....if that isn't a corrupting influence.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> That's a sweet recurve you are sporting robin hood. . I am glad to see you could restring it on your own out there.-oooo-


Stringing the bow wasn't bad after your instruction. it was shooting it with the bag on my head that was the hard part.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

adamsoa said:


> That's some nasty stuff to put in your mouth------Maybe next year I'll come out and try it with the xbow.....if that isn't a corrupting influence.


Corrupting influence? Na we dont discriminate against the handicapped. Only problem will be trying to find a boat we can fit your chair on but I think we can find one. However you might want to bring someone that can retrieve your bolts for you cause these kids will be busy pulling their arrows out of carp and messing with their own equipment.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Stringing the bow wasn't bad after your instruction. it was shooting it with the bag on my head that was the hard part.


as you demonstrated that old bow is quite the carp slayer. Ugly bows go good with ugly fish.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes they are


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

That's cool to take the kids out. But know the rules to teach them. By the looks of the one picture it looks like poaching to me. That's clearly a catfish shot with a bow which is illegal in Utah. Don't make us look bad


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

mooseknuckle said:


> That's cool to take the kids out. But know the rules to teach them. By the looks of the one picture it looks like poaching to me. That's clearly a catfish shot with a bow which is illegal in Utah. Don't make us look bad


Based on the text above the picture it seems he knows and that it was an accident.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Moose
It was used as a learning experience of always make sure of your target. For me i was upset and told him it was illegal. I also put my arm around him and told him good shot and made him take it home and eat it.

Like i said he was shooting at moving weeds. So to call this wet behind the ears "Brittish" newbie a poacher would be a stretch. I also know the laws and know the division can go after him if they want. 

Im not scared of my actions nor ashamed of his. To be able to assemble 20 new archers who didnt grow up in families that hunt and their parrents and then get them to slop around in the mud doing something they would normally never do is a success in my mind. 

Hopefully some of those kids will grow up and be able to teach someone else to hunt.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job Scott! Next time around, let me know, my kids would love to join the group and I would love to help! Nice job getting those kids out!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I actually tried to call ya. Jerry thought you had a family thing going.

I will call ya again next time. Carp slaying is always better with more kids. Its fun for me but i like to see kids doing all the shooting.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Good job man! looks like a fun time


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I think we were out of town. Next time!


----------

